# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) تم الرد ممكن فلاشة او طريقة فورمات g-tide e52 android

## saidtotyno

ممكن فلاشة او طريقة فورمات   AND  fastboot  g-tide e52 android

----------


## غسان العسكري

شكرا لجميع المشاركي في هذا المنتدى القيم

----------


## kojyy

> ممكن فلاشة او طريقة فورمات AND fastboot g-tide e52 android

     *اختار بوت 6820/8810 spd من على الفولكانو واعملوا فورمات*  Gnd: 5 Analyzing D+ and D-... D+ = 3, D- = 2 Analyzing USB device, please wait... Find USB device:SCI USB2Serial (COM19), (VID_1782&PID_4D00)  *Internal version: SPRD3* *Boot downloaded.* *Start boot please wait a moment....* *Spreadtrum Boot Block version 1.1* *Boot downloaded.*  *Flash ID: 00AD00BC* *Flash Type:[Hyundai] NAND_HY27UT088G2A* *FLASH LEN:0x20000000* *>> Set to Factory successfully.*  *اما الطريقة الحصرية الغير موجودة على اى منتدى وباجتهاد شخصى فهى الضغط على مفتاح الهوم + الباور فتظهر خيارات شاشة الريكفرى للاندرويد*  *نختار wipe data* *wipe cache*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Alarraf

شكرا الك

----------

